# Moving to Verona



## Campnou (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi All,
I am planning to move into Verona from London for 6 months break in summer 2016. It would be great if you can help me with finding a peaceful place to stay & guide me to find a job during my stay at Verona.
<snip>

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you've got specific questions, we'll do our best to help you, but please post your questions here in the message forum for the best/most response.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Campnou (Feb 10, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you've got specific questions, we'll do our best to help you, but please post your questions here in the message forum for the best/most response.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I am looking for a help for this forum users if they can direct me to a English language job search/agency and property rental site/agency if they are aware of?

Many thanks.


----------

